# Hello from a newbie



## picklez (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello all, I'm new to the forum. I've been training for about 6 years and seriously for the last 2 or so. My overall training and supplement goal is to increase lean muscle mass, improve endurance and to lose a little bit of body fat.

I'm 6"6'  110kg (240 pounds)  Gym sessions - 3 days a week, boxing 2 nights a week and also swimming, when I can.

I'm fairly fit and I eat well but I would like to bulk up a little and tone up a bit before I start fighting again.

I am just about to start a new cycle, I haven't done one in 4 years so I would like to get some feedback or recommendations.

I'm planning on doing Epistane over 4 weeks, but have also been thinking about pulsing it - every second day??

Here is my planned cycle:

Wk 1-2:  Pre-load Cycle Support.
Wk 2-3:  Cycle Support | Epistane 30mg
Wk 3-7:  Cycle Support | Epistane 40mg
Wk 7-9:  Cycle Support | Nolvadex 20mg |Formadrol Extreme
Wk 9-11: Cycle Support| Nolvadex 10mg | Formadrol Extreme 

I'll also be taking my usual supps: Beta-alanine, taurine, glutamine, MSM,  fishoil, WPI , etc. As well as a balanced diet.

Should I stay away from creatine mono on cycle, or is it alright to take?

Any help / advice is appreciated.  I hope to have some good discussions with everyone.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 20, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*picklez* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## picklez (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 20, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## brazey (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome to the board. Continuing with creatine mono is fine. Please post your cycle in the anabolic zone and you'll receive lots of feedback.


----------



## vwgti (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome from one buy guy to another.


----------



## dtrizzle (Sep 21, 2011)

Howdy!


----------



## picklez (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Orbit!


----------



## picklez (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks dtrizzle!


----------



## picklez (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Finding this forum VERY helpful!!!


----------



## spark (Sep 22, 2011)

The guys on this forum are like a big family.  Very knowledgeable guys, good luck with your training and keep in touch.


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ted8541 (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## picklez (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone, you are making me feel very welcome!


----------



## Qanza (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------

